# Computer stürzt ab und geht nicht mehr



## kuhlmaehn (15. März 2008)

Hi,
ich hab mal ne Frage zu einem Computer.
Irgenwann ist er mal abgestürzt und ging danach nicht mehr, damals wurde er zu einem Service gegeben, der dann nur formatiert und neuinstalliert hatte und meinte es ist nichts kaputt ( ->ca. 150€ -.-). Die Daten waren zwar futsch aber immerhin ging wieder alles.
Beim zweiten Mal als es passierte, kam ich ins Spiel und hab es mit meinem bescheidenen Wissen am Ende geschafft in der Reperationskonsole "chkdsk /r /p" anzuwenden und danach ging er auf einmal wieder ohne Probleme.
Nun ist das Problem zum dritten Mal aufgetreten und leider klappt chkdsk jetzt nicht mehr.
bei "dir" und "cd" und auch "chkdsk" kommt eine Meldung, dass es C: nicht gibt und wenn ich E: eingebe und danach C: scheint es C auch nicht mehr zu geben.
Am Anfang befindet man sich aber laut Konsole auf C:
Meine Fragen sind jetzt, woran könnte es liegen, dass der Computer immer abstürzt, warum geht danach Windows nicht mehr, warum erkennt er C: nicht mehr und warum geht chkdsk nicht mehr 
Vielen Dank falls sich jemand das hier durchliesst und mir hilft


----------



## chmee (15. März 2008)

Es ist ein bisschen verwirrend..

Der Rechner stürzt ab, geht nicht mehr, aber trotzdem geht er doch, denn Du probierst auf die HDD zuzugreifen.

Also der Reihe nach:
1. Festplatten testen mit nem S.M.A.R.T.-Tool. Daten checken.
2. Mainboard auf Schmauchspuren oder gewölbte/geplatzte Kondensatoren überprüfen.
3. Am Besten auch das Netzteil testen.

mfg chmee


----------



## kuhlmaehn (15. März 2008)

Sorry war etwas gefrustet beim schreiben aber danke schonmal 
Nochmal genauer...
Der Computer läuft eine Weile, dann stürzt er einfach ab (Muss ja dann fast an überhitzung liegen oder?). Meine Vermutung ist nun, dass die Festplatte dadurch keine Zeit mehr hatte sich zu "sortieren" und das darum die Zuordung nicht mehr stimmt. Das konnte ich halt beim letzten Mal anscheinend mit chkdsk lösen. Beim letzten Mal konnte man aber in der Reperationskonsole noch auf C: zugreifen. Das geht jetzt nicht mehr.
Die Festplatte kann ich leider hier nirgends einbauen und das Netzteil wurde wohl neulich schonmal ausgetauscht aber ich werd mal das Mainboard untersuchen.
Achso.. jetzt wird beim starten der Reperationskonsole C: als Laufwerk angezeigt, aber bei "Dir" oder anderen Befehlen kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung und wenn ich auf ein anderes Laufwerk wechsle und dann wieder auf C: will klappt das auch nicht.
chkdsk kann ich so leider nicht ausführen. Das hat aber neulich so toll funktioniert..
Wodrann könnte das denn liegen, dass C: letztes Mal da war und jetzt aber nicht mehr 
Und ist meine Vermutung Quatsch? Und kann ich trotzdem irgendwie chkdsk ausführen?
Sonst muss ich mir mal einen Adapter für die Festplatte besorgen..
Danke!


----------



## chmee (16. März 2008)

Gib mal Bootdisk 622 ein, dann findest Du eine Bootdisk mit Dos6.22, da müsste auch scandisk oder chkdsk drauf sein.. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Karlzberg (16. März 2008)

Ob es tatsächlich an Überhitzung liegt, kannst Du sher einfach mit einem Tool wie sandra testen. Eventuell könnte der Fehler des Absturzes daher kommen. 
Das klärt dann aber noch nicht Deine Probleme mit der HD. 
Allerdings könnte dein Betriebssystem nen Macken bekommen haben, vor allem dann, wenn schonmal das Netzteil getauscht wurde (damit kommt Windows meist nicht sonderlich gut zurecht). 
Die Festplatte sollte ansonsten eigentlich in Ordnung sein, sonst bekämst Du im Normalfall diverse Fehlermeldungen von Windows, bzw. würde Windows nicht korrekt booten. 
Ganz auszuschließen ist eine Macke an der Festplatte aber nicht. 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich zunächst einmal die Temperatur des Prozessors testen, und danach Windows neu aufspielen. Danach kannst Du das Problem schon recht gut eingrenzen, sollte es weiter bestehen. 

Interessant wäre noch, zu wissen, was genau Du mit Absturz des Computers meinst. Sytemfreeze, Bluescreen, Wechsel in den Standy-Modus, Ausgehen des Computers, Neustart des Computers?
Ebenfalls zur Eingrenzung wissenwert: Unter welchen Bedingungen tritt dieser Absturz auf? Bei Anwendungen? Welche Anwendungen? Auch im Desktop-Betrieb?
Sind irgendwelche Geräusche zu hören, kurz bevor, oder während das Problem auftritt?
Hast Du den Systemspeeker angeschlossen? Piept der Computer beim Hochfahren? Wenn ja, wie oft? 
Hat Windows schon irgendeine Fehlermeldung gebracht?


----------

